# Is Marriage 50/50 or 100/100...?



## irvingconcreteseo

Our office discussion is this question. I mostly hear people say "marriage is 50/50", but that seems wrong. I don't want to give half of me to my spouse, and I don't want my spouse to give me half of her. I want to give all. Our office is in a HOT DEBATE! What say you all...?!


----------



## Tilted 1

Yes and no, yes to give oneself 100% but responsibility is 50/50


----------



## Tilted 1

Maybe thinkers are literally in a sense, but because if you gauge your partner as an equal then responsibility is shared, emotionally both full in. Cheating 100% on the cheater. Chores as required best for the marriage. Same for cooking and or house/auto upkeep. Who's best at doing this.


----------



## Young at Heart

My two cents. Nothing in life is ever 50/50. A good marriage changes over time. It may start out 50/50 then become 25/75, then 40/60, then 70/30 and when one partner has serious medical problems it might be 100/0. Life is about change and adjusting to that change in ways that bring as much happiness as is possible.


----------



## Anastasia6

I think marriage is more like 110/110. But I'm not talking chores. I'm talking commitment. Certainly contributions vary. I think that most marriages the contributions vary according to style and ability but a successful long term happy marriage needs 110% commitment 100% of the time.


----------



## aaarghdub

100/100 until kids arrive then 50/50.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebecca327

I think sometimes it’s 50/50, sometimes it’s 70/30, sometimes 90/10, and sometimes 100/100


----------



## Trident

It varies but the numerator is always exponentially higher to a power of 10


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I'm an old lady so I'm just seen a lot of couples, and most of the ones I've seen were more like 75/25 with the woman trying the hardest.

Men complain mostly about wanting more sex and women complain mostly about having to do most of the family chores. The later generations are splitting chores a little more equitably. 

And certainly both people are working now. But men nearly always want more sex than a woman has energy for, although you will see on this board that there are many women who have the opposite problem. So I guess everything is out there if you can just find it.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

I think the best you can achieve is when both people are putting up an honest effort at any given time. 
Putting numbers to it really doesn't define anything.


----------



## Al_Bundy

It's not about the numbers. Two people should compliment each other's life, not complicate it


----------



## D0nnivain

It should be 100/100 that way if somebody slips you are still more connected than not & the stronger partner at the time can pick up the slack. If it's only 50/50 when somebody slips you are disconnected.


----------

